
Malware is making ATMs 'spit cash' - 0xmohit
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38063142
======
basicplus2
"The classic way of solving online financial crime is to 'follow the money' \-
but when you can no longer do this, it is very hard to find out who is behind
it,"

Surely ATM's can record every note serial number issued therefore large
subsequent transactions with the cash would be easy to identify.

